# Need someone to talk (texting)



## Silentguy123 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have really bad social anxiety and a week ago, I broke up with my girlfriend. I have no one to talk to and it's been completely hell for me right now. I just need someone to talk to. To be honest I don't have any friends because my anxiety is so bad I can't talk to anyone. I found this site while searching for how to get over a heart break. It's messed up. I feel embarrasse typing this out. I have it really bad. And the break up is making it even worst, my life is terrible. I feel terrible. Please help me. Text me at 8477496333


----------



## Silentguy123 (Dec 23, 2012)

please Christmas is terrible for me


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Aw, sure. I'll text you. I just recently got out of a relationship too. :c


----------

